# Wunschliste für die Shoutbox



## Wynn (3. April 2013)

Eyora hätte gern 2 Smileys mit Like und Dislike
Wynn hätte gern einen Smiley der für verletzungen/krankheiten symbolisiert
aun hätte gern einen kotz smiley


----------



## ZAM (3. April 2013)




----------



## Wynn (3. April 2013)

Derulu hätte gern eine t9 app für die shoutbox


----------



## Firun (3. April 2013)

Ich hätte ja gerne eine Pizza für die Shoutbox


----------



## Wynn (3. April 2013)

also erhöhtes zeichenlimit für shoutbox damit man asci pizza posten kann ^^


----------



## ZAM (4. April 2013)

_Pro/Contra/Broken-Uglys_
Mal sehen, muss ich Zeit für finden. 


_Kotz-Smilie_
... das überlege ich mir noch - aber da gibt es zumindest einen "Bekannten".


_Pizza_
http://www.blizzeria.de ;D ... liefern die eigentlich in Euer Kaff raus? *g*


_Mehr Zeichen_
Erstmal nicht, vor allem keine mehrzeiligen Beiträge. Ich weiß, was damit gemacht wird .. ^^


----------



## Bascho (27. Juli 2013)

Neue Smilies braucht das Land....Ein Borussia dortmund Smilie und San Lorenzo Smilie bitte^^


----------



## Ogil (1. August 2013)

Bascho schrieb:


> Neue Smilies braucht das Land....Ein Borussia dortmund Smilie und San Lorenzo Smilie bitte^^


Das waere doch mit dem Kotz-Smilie abgedeckt


----------

